# Mcninjaguy



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

WD on 4000!!!!!
:4-cheers::luxhello::woot:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

What that? 100 cans of WD40? :grin:

Congratulations and well done Mcninjaguy :4-clap:







:4-clap:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

So we have to call him WD40 now??:grin:

Well Done Mcninjaguy:wave:ray::wave:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

They tell me some people are well grounded, but you must be well oiled with WD40. Contratulations!


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

:lol: what have i done.....


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations WD40* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
Looks like you're stuck with that now. Blame asidman. :grin:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats WD :4-clap:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*congratulations =)*


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I always thought I was more of an industrial WD 60 or something but WD 40 is useful!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

JohnthePilot said:


> *Congratulations WD40* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
> Looks like you're stuck with that now. Blame asidman. :grin:


I am innocent, its all werebo's fault :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:
well done!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't mind the double nickname/whatever it confuses me WD 40 but I'll probably get confused later and may not respond in individual threads when people use it


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

asidman said:


> I am innocent, its all werebo's fault :grin:


Any blame/complaints may be sent to my solicitor :grin:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

expect then then Werebo!:4-thatsba


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Congrats to the slippery guy! :wave:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations .. 

someone want to let me in on the secret ?? How did he get a second nick of WD40 ??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

First 2 posts> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f68/mcninjaguy-352566.html#post2004116 > http://www.techsupportforum.com/f68/mcninjaguy-352566.html#post2004229

Not sure what the WD was supposed to mean though


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

what was my first post on TSF?

It was only last june...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> First 2 posts> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f68/mcninjaguy-352566.html#post2004116 > http://www.techsupportforum.com/f68/mcninjaguy-352566.html#post2004229
> 
> Not sure what the WD was supposed to mean though


WD = Well Done :wink:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ohh thanks, that makes sense


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks .. always wondered what the WD in WD40 meant :grin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Done_Fishin said:


> Thanks .. always wondered what the WD in WD40 meant :grin:


Actually it stands for Water Displacing formula #40:grin:


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

congrats


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I wonder what happened to WD1 - WD39? :grin:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

so you want a frenzy of congrat threads?

every 100 posts?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> Actually it stands for Water Displacing formula #40:grin:



Thanks for reminding me :laugh: 

The older I get the more I get reminded about what I have forgotten .. thank god Firefox opens TSF for me automatically or I'd be searching for myself too :grin:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congratulations*


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

congratulations


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Mcninjaguy said:


> what was my first post on TSF?
> 
> It was only last june...


http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/4850-ati-cards-and-what-i-need-262221.html First Post???

Congrats!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Can't edit in C&A....

Posted the wrong thread above. This is the oldest post from you that I could find.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f90/xp-deathwatch-t-minus-4-weeks-255610.html


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ohh cool yea I started pumping out those posts from early on!


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

do you know what my motherboard hates me and I've known it for so long....

its my evil Nazi Gestapo friend..... and I can't live without it!

it hates me when I install program or move files or archive files.......


----------

